# Apple iOS 6



## Bristle Hound

Pre-release notes from Apple on the iOS 6 operating system

http://www.apple.com/uk/ios/ios6/?cid=mc-uk-g-iphone-sitelinks

Surprisingly it will be compatible with the 3GS


----------



## DW58

Looks good, but I hope the download/install is more reliable then iOS 5 was - I had a nightmare with my iPad 2, whilst my iPhone 4 was seamless.


----------



## Lewisredfern001

im already running this on my 4 and the download was great. the new features are aimed at the 4s and the coming 5 but its got a fresher feel about it


----------



## Bero

Bristle Hound said:


> Surprisingly it will be compatible with the 3GS


It's not really surprising; they're still selling the 3GS new so kinda HAVE to support it. You'd be a bit annoyed if you bought a 'new' phone and the following week updated software came out but you could not get it or benifit from it.

Although I assume when the new iPhone comes out they will stop selling the 3GS. So 3GS will no longer be sold new when iOS6 debuts.

I didn't think there was anything too exciting on iOS6 - turn by turn navigation will be good, as will passbook IF they use NFC tech...and it's adopted by retailers and airlines. Adding photos to emials easier should have been done a LONG time ago....as should FaceTime over 3G but i guess it was another reason it was held back.

I guess the real benefits will be how well it integrates with ML as that's the way they're heading.


----------



## PaulN

Jesus, im so behind!!!!!! Will i have implications to missing iOS5 striaght to 6? Im on lowely 4.0 still........


----------



## Will_G

Pretty disappointing the turn by turn is only on 4S and upwards though. I'm pretty sure the 4 could handle that and Siri but they need to do something to keep the phones selling


----------



## Bristle Hound

Coming to you in Autumn - sounds like that will be the release date for the iPhone 5 too then :thumb:


----------



## CHR15B

Bristle Hound said:


> Coming to you in Autumn - sounds like that will be the release date for the iPhone 5 too then :thumb:


I don't think it'll be called an iPhone 5.


----------



## Grizzle

The New iPhone.


----------



## Russ and his BM

No YouTube app, but accessible through safari. Hmmm, bit annoying, but not the end of the world. All other ios6 aspects a little underwhelming if I'm honest. I see siri's got more scope to screw things up!


----------



## RP84

Russ and his BM said:


> No YouTube app, but accessible through safari. Hmmm, bit annoying, but not the end of the world. All other ios6 aspects a little underwhelming if I'm honest. I see siri's got more scope to screw things up!


Google are making there own YouTube app now


----------



## stuart.cameron

Will_G said:


> Pretty disappointing the turn by turn is only on 4S and upwards though. I'm pretty sure the 4 could handle that and Siri but they need to do something to keep the phones selling


Turn by turn is working on my iPhone 4 running the beta


----------



## RSTsteve

also no Google maps app on iOS 6


----------



## Dixondmn

it would be nice to have a youtube app and Siri to be able to find UK restaurants and services.


----------



## DW58

RSTsteve said:


> also no Google maps app on iOS 6


Replaced by Apple Maps.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Release date 19th September for IOS6 I do believe


----------



## CHR15B

CHR15B said:


> I don't think it'll be called an iPhone 5.


Looks like I was wrong... I'm really confused as to why they didn't call the latest iPad the "iPad 3".


----------



## Bero

CHR15B said:


> Looks like I was wrong... I'm really confused as to why they didn't call the latest iPad the "iPad 3".


I assume it's due to the different market for the products. People who buy iPhones are generally much more tech savvy (geeky) in comparison to many iPad buyers who are a broader spread of people including many OAPs and non-tech geeks.

'New iPad' is simple and everyone understands it's the current and latest version. Where as an iPad 3 has no meaning unless you know there is no iPad 4, 4S, 3G, 5, etc. It simplifies the terminology and means non-tech geeks don't have to ask questions where they feel stupid.

iPads are more like computers, the iMac, Mac Mini etc are not Mac Mini 1 / 2 / 3, in fact incremental improvements are not even announced!

All, very clever IMHO!


----------



## marc147

Wont you be able to download a youtube app?


----------



## DW58

The YouTube app is already available, but currently only for iPhone/iPd Touch, the iPad version isn't quite ready.


----------



## Tricky Red

I have just bought a "New Ipad". Will the replacement be the "Newer Ipad"?


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Just if anyone can't wait!

http://jailbreakios6s.com/download-ios-6-gm-ipsw-direct-links/


----------



## jonnyMercUK

jonnyMercUK said:


> Just if anyone can't wait!
> 
> http://jailbreakios6s.com/download-ios-6-gm-ipsw-direct-links/


Got it working at the weekend, looks very nice, a few subtle changes in the UI


----------



## jonnyMercUK

It's officially out! How's everyone getting on?


----------



## dave955

Nearly downloaded on my phone. Will leave doing my iPad till tomoro when I'm at work


----------



## marc147

Ave downloaded it, turn by turn navigation is available on the iphone 4


----------



## AaronGTi

What else is available on the iphone4?

I heard the update was useless to ip4 users as the updates were all for 4s and above


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Few ui changes. Contacts can now be linked with Facebook contacts. 

Not much else really.


----------



## Ric

love the ipod volume control little tweek!

attention to detail, see if you can spot it


----------



## srmtor

I've just downloaded it on the iPad 2, what differences should i notice?


----------



## buckas

full screen safari browsing is a welcome touch - also bluetooth on/off straight in settings menu. peed me off having to go find it to turn it on everytime to pair with car hands free


----------



## Grommit

Currently downloading


----------



## stevey_cam

srmtor said:


> I've just downloaded it on the iPad 2, what differences should i notice?


You should have a clock app now :thumb:


----------



## Raga

Cant wait to download it!


----------



## mel

How does passbook work?? Everytime I open it, it says 'cannot connect to iTunes'


----------



## srmtor

stevey_cam said:


> You should have a clock app now :thumb:


I hope that's not the only difference ill notice :lol:


----------



## stevey_cam

srmtor said:


> I hope that's not the only difference ill notice :lol:


There's quite a few things

http://www.apple.com/ios/whats-new/


----------



## Scrim-1-

Just updated but lost my photos nothing else, can these be retrieved?


----------



## cypukas

Tooks me half an hour to update it


----------



## Buck

Scrim-1- said:


> Just updated but lost my photos nothing else, can these be retrieved?


Did you back up before the install?


----------



## d3m0n

updated my ipad2, now have no wifi, great!


----------



## steview

Everybody seems to be having the wifi fault easy fix tho


----------



## Bristle Hound

steview said:


> Everybody seems to be having the wifi fault easy fix tho


How?


----------



## Hasan1

Don't like the maps now. Is there a way you can zoom down and on to sides of roads like you used to able to so you can see street post or houses side on


----------



## Hincey

Hasan1 said:


> Don't like the maps now. Is there a way you can zoom down and on to sides of roads like you used to able to so you can see street post or houses side on


No think that's exclusive to google street view. Might be able to do it through safari though


----------



## Dixondmn

Does SIRI now support searches in the UK?

"tell me where Andrew B is right now?"
or 
"find me a mexican restuarant in Norwich"


----------



## Dizzle77

Hearing mixed opinions about Maps. By sounds of it the US is more detailed than UK. People reporting that it's not even showing big supermarkets in places that have been there for years.

I haven't installed/used IOS6 yet, so can't really comment. Going to wait until i receive my iP5 tomorrow. Cant be bothered upgrading my iP4 yet and losing the jailbreak. Might need it as a fall back


----------



## Dizzle77

MacStories have highlighted a load of new features/tips in IOS6.

*- "Settings > General > About > Advertising: this is new and you can limit ad tracking by toggling the off/on button" 
- "When using Safari for iPhone in landscape, you get a full screen button." 
- "You can now set an alarm with a song and not just a tone." *

More here: http://www.macstories.net/tutorials/ios-6-tips-tricks-hidden-features/

No idea if the Advertising option is set to ON by default, but I'll certainly be making sure it's turned off for me.


----------



## Kerr

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19659736

Reading a lot of issues with the maps.


----------



## Hasan1

Scrim-1- said:


> Just updated but lost my photos nothing else, can these be retrieved?


I lost my photos from the update too but when I took another photo and went to look at it they all come back


----------



## davebroon

the new panaromic camera is a great upgrade! I think its a crackin update all round!


----------



## Dizzle77

looks like people are enjoying the new Maps app 

http://theamazingios6maps.tumblr.com/

I'll be keeping my iP4 on IOS5. Will give new Maps a run when I get iP5 tomorrow.


----------



## The Cueball

so... update or not!?!? mine keeps 'reminding me' :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter

@ CB - Do you use the maps - if so you might wait for the next update, if not, get involved :thumb:


----------



## DW58

My son upgraded last evening - having seen iOS6 on his iPhone, I'll be keeping mine iPhone 4/iPad 2 on iOS5 TFN, I use Maps a lot and the new Apple Maps app is crap - I guess that';s what comes of buying mapping from TomTom.

Shame on you Apple - if it ain't broke don't fix it - the sooner Google launches a mapping app for iOS the better.


----------



## The Cueball

Beancounter said:


> @ CB - Do you use the maps - if so you might wait for the next update, if not, get involved :thumb:


I have the tom-tom app!



:thumb:


----------



## aerodynamic18

i would have liked the panorama function on the ipad as well  like the rest of it so far the iPhone,iPad, and macbook are all working well together


----------



## Beancounter

The Cueball said:


> I have the tom-tom app!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Go for it then :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

My iPad 2 updated fine. The wife's iPhone 4S updated fine.

My 4S has updated fine with the exception of - where the network provider normally shows in the top left hand corner of the screen, instead of 'T-Mobile' I have two capital E's. Weird! 

Phone still works fine. Have rebooted the phone and they're still there 

Anyone else have a similar problem?


----------



## Chrissyronald

updates my iphone 4s today and have the same problem as above ^^^


----------



## craig06typer

T mobile is owned by EE who also own orange. Everything everywhere, all shops will be rebranded EE very shortly. Thats why you now have EE instead of t mob:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bristle Hound said:


> My iPad 2 updated fine. The wife's iPhone 4S updated fine.
> 
> My 4S has updated fine with the exception of - where the network provider normally shows in the top left hand corner of the screen, instead of 'T-Mobile' I have two capital E's. Weird!
> 
> Phone still works fine. Have rebooted the phone and they're still there
> 
> Anyone else have a similar problem?


Just found this - http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showpost.php?p=61216200&postcount=2610

May be the reason


----------



## Beancounter

craig06typer said:


> T mobile is owned by EE who also own orange. Everything everywhere, all shops will be rebranded EE very shortly. Thats why you now have EE instead of t mob:thumb:


^^^ This :thumb:


----------



## Bero

Beancounter said:


> ^^^ This :thumb:


^^^ That :thumb:

Will be the start of their master plan for implementing 4G.


----------



## AstraDave

Anyone found a longer charging time? mine's been on charge for hours now and only on 96%


----------



## Junior Bear

No problems here,

Although saying that mine been on charge for 40minutes and its gone from 9%-38%

So yea maybe, never noticed them to be quick at charging anyway!


----------



## AstraDave

Mine was on about 30-40% when i put it on just over 2 hours ago its now 98%. Im sure it used to be faster.


----------



## TarkMalbot

This thread has shown me so much more than I noticed on my own. Still not sure how to do this turn by turn mentioned and the full screen browsing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxb74

Wish I hadn't bothered!


----------



## Junior Bear

TarkMalbot said:


> This thread has shown me so much more than I noticed on my own. Still not sure how to do this turn by turn mentioned and the full screen browsing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While in safari turn your phone on its side, then click the arrows at the bottom right of the screen

The new dialer skin is awful!


----------



## Dizzle77

TarkMalbot said:


> This thread has shown me so much more than I noticed on my own. Still not sure how to do this turn by turn mentioned and the full screen browsing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


full screen browsing and other stuff here: http://www.macstories.net/tutorials/ios-6-tips-tricks-hidden-features/


----------



## NickTB

It's killing the battery on my 4s


----------



## Rob74

Updated iPhone 4 x2 and also iPad 2 all with no problems other than I don't really see any new things on the iPhone 4 :-(


----------



## Ric

My battery is ok


----------



## Hincey

Wish I didn't bother. You can still downgrade it if u want while apple are still signing 5.1.1. Can explain in more detail if anyone's interested in doing so.


----------



## Serkie

This made me laugh...


----------



## MK1Campaign

Anyone else's wireless speed been affected? Both my iPad and iPhone have gone from a constant 35mb to around 19.


----------



## Elliott19864

No mine seems super quick now.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Doncaster now known as Duncaster!


----------



## Elliott19864

Yeah the maps are a massive let down, looks like a cheap sat nav.


----------



## Dixondmn

I'm fairly impressed with the sat nav.
The 3D maps thing is pretty shoddy though.


----------



## Hasan1

I've found that the update is good on the new iPad but not so good on the iPhone 4


----------



## Serkie

Hasan1 said:


> I've found that the update is good on the new iPad but not so good on the iPhone 4


Agree, safari on my iPad 2 is noticeably faster now.


----------



## rob3rto

CupraElliott said:


> Yeah the maps are a massive let down, looks like a cheap sat nav.


Seen this? 

m.gizmodo.com/5945204/london-underground-is-happy-to-lend-ios-6-users-a-map


----------



## nick_mcuk

I am having real issues with sending iMessages on my iPad now when its tethered to iPhone4....messages just wont send which is a real ball ache


----------



## Bustanut

Biggest pile of w**k out if you own an iPad 1 like me. Can't believe they aren't supporting it. I'm sure it came out after the iPhone 3GS but they are still supporting them.


----------



## P4ULT

nick_mcuk said:


> I am having real issues with sending iMessages on my iPad now when its tethered to iPhone4....messages just wont send which is a real ball ache


I'm having problems with our I phone it's doing my nut in. Gonna have a look tomorrow and see what the problem is.


----------



## Bristle Hound

My iPad 2 is noticeably faster now :thumb:

Haven't noticed a lot of difference on the iPhone 4S at the moment 

Apple normally release a bug fix after a major software update after a couple of weeks anyway


----------



## DW58

Waiting for the Google Maps app before I upgrade my iPad 2/iPhone 4 - looks like Apple are dragging their heels on putting it onto the AppsStore as rumour has it it's been with them for a while now.


----------



## Smithey1981

A lot of problems occur if the update was done ota, best way to resolve any issues is to back up device and restore using iTunes.


----------



## Elliott19864

I haven't experienced any of the problems mentioned here? iPhone 4S here.

I think it's luck of the draw sometimes, restore and do it again should help things.


----------



## Rob74

I have done full restart (by pressing the off button and the home button at the same time until the phone shuts down)
I have not had any of the problems since that I was having after doing the update 

Give it a try you have nothing to loose and you never know it might just sort any problems you are having 

Rob


----------



## Th3Doctor

rob3rto said:


> Seen this?
> 
> m.gizmodo.com/5945204/london-underground-is-happy-to-lend-ios-6-users-a-map


Ha ha yeah and it's even funnier when it's posted twice


----------



## kh904

Th3Doctor said:


> Ha ha yeah and it's even funnier when it's posted twice


Do you really think he'll waste his own time repeating a post intentionally though? It can happen when threads go beyond a certain number of pages, not everyone has the time to keep up with every single post! :thumb:

Anyway, from the feedback on the web i've read, Apple have scored an own goal with the map situation - they are getting slated for it even by their loyal customers!


----------



## Dixondmn

kh904 said:


> Do you really think he'll waste his own time repeating a post intentionally though? It can happen when threads go beyond a certain number of pages, not everyone has the time to keep up with every single post! :thumb:
> 
> Anyway, from the feedback on the web i've read, Apple have scored an own goal with the map situation - they are getting slated for it even by their loyal customers!


I think its pretty good, and the 3D thing over major cities is very clever.

The trouble with an interitive software development model is the first releases are always a bit pap.
Granted they had a near perfect set of requirements with Google's benchmark, however you can guarantee that future iterations will be better....................................................


----------



## Naddy37

Anyway of downgrading to the previous version of the OS on the ipad2?

I can't be doing with the ****e maps that apple are using and need google maps back....


----------



## DW58

That's exactly how I feel. I use Google maps a lot and the browser-based version doesn't have the versatility that the built in one does. Until such time as Apple release Google's iOS Google Maps App - which they seem to be deleiberately stalling on - I won't upgrade to iOS6 on either of my iOS devices.

[edit]

Just read this - *Google Has Not Yet Submitted a Google Maps App to Apple [Update]* - that's a bummer after what had been previously published 

I'm sticking with iOS5 pro-tem.


----------



## Dixondmn

did you back up before your upgrade? if so just roll back


----------



## Will_G

DW58, not trying to be funny, just wondering what could the app do that the safari version cant?


----------



## Bero

neilos said:


> Anyway of downgrading to the previous version of the OS on the ipad2?
> 
> I can't be doing with the ****e maps that apple are using and need google maps back....


If you backed up to a computer or iCloud before you upgraded just plug it in to teh computer and select restore from back up or you should be able to restore from iCloud direct from the device.


----------



## DW58

Will_G said:


> DW58, not trying to be funny, just wondering what could the app do that the safari version cant?


Bookmarks etc., linking to contacts etc. - I like the way iOS Google Maps works, plus I'm used to it. There's just no compsarison to iOS6 maps.


----------



## Bristle Hound

iOS 6.0.1 update out :thumb:

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1606


----------



## nick_mcuk

Still does not fix the tethering issues!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattJ10

iOS 6.0.1 has got to be the most pointless update so far!! Come on Apple sort it out


----------



## Th3Doctor

MattJ10 said:


> iOS 6.0.1 has got to be the most pointless update so far!! Come on Apple sort it out


Just out of interest - sort what out? I've literally not had one issue with the ios 6 so just wondering what needs to be sorted?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Tethering WiFi iPad2 to iPhone 4.....iMessages wont send..for one!


----------



## Ric

my tethering is fine..


----------



## Bristle Hound

nick_mcuk said:


> Tethering WiFi iPad2 to iPhone 4.....iMessages wont send..for one!


I have an wi-fi iPad 2 & 2 iPhones 4S' (wife's and mine) and don't and have never had tethering issues

I just make sure I always send to the respective iCloud account email address' :thumb:

Works for us fine!


----------



## MattJ10

Maps update needs to be done. Apple TV steaming drops all the time and Wi-Fi


----------



## nick_mcuk

Got a half fix for the tethering issues using Bluetooth. Basically if you tether your iPad to your iPhone using Bluetooth and have issues with not being able to send iMessages when connected this way the fix for this is to tether via WiFi instead. 

Got sugested this on the apple support forum yesterday tried it and it works again. Still dead when tethered via Bluetooth though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beancounter

Mick - do you have tethering included in your phone contract ?
Just curious as TMobile (well now EE) have taken that away from their contracts. Not that I used it much, but just curious. TIA :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77

I tether my laptop to my iphone now and again using my Vodafone price plan and they've never pulled me up about it


----------



## nick_mcuk

Beancounter said:


> Mick - do you have tethering included in your phone contract ?
> Just curious as TMobile (well now EE) have taken that away from their contracts. Not that I used it much, but just curious. TIA :thumb:


Not sure if you mean me????

But yes O2 include tethering in the plan I am on.....don't know about the new ones but I sol ow they can't remove it from a current plan if you are on it still.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beancounter

Yes, sorry, Nick, got my N and M mixed up 

I agree, it's just something that they told me on the phone when i was talking about something else. To be fair, we are tethering an iPad to it and as yet had no bills, so I assume that they got their wires crossed.


----------

